
“Suck it up, Buttercup” - spking
http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/2016/1116/Iowa-bill-named-Suck-it-up-Buttercup-seeks-to-stop-student-coddling
======
mywittyname
People seeking counseling because they are worried for their rights after a
Trump's election are no different than those people who stocked up on guns and
ammo after Obama's election. Obama made his stance on issues clear in 2008,
just has Trump has in 2016, and the people most affected by these stances are
justified in their reactions.

This is really just an attempt to infantilize people who have legitimate
concerns regarding their future and this legislative bullying seems like proof
that a lot of peoples' concerns regarding the nation's legislative direction
is merited.

I was one of those people calling for us to "wait and see" what happens, but
it's becoming more clear by the day that the people in power with a negative
opinion of people who are not white, American-born, christians have been
galvanized and will attempt to squelch their rights and opinions as much as
possible.

------
davidf18
Perhaps they should learn the experience of many working class workers who
have lost their jobs. Their college should have them speak with the Carrier
air conditioner workers in Indiana who had their factory moved to Mexico.

------
serge2k
> "In life there's winners and losers and when your car breaks down, your kids
> get sick or you have to take a second job to pay your mortgage, you don't
> get to go to a cry zone, you don't get to pet a pony. You have to deal with
> it."

Meh. People end up learning that lesson at some point. This bill seems stupid
and targeted at suppressing anti-trump people.

I do think the people who need to go cry in a room and have grief counseling
over the president elect need to get some perspective. If you are that upset
then stand up and do something about it. Go join those protesters, get
involved politically. Spend the next 4 years fighting against the BS Trump is
peddling. Life isn't fair, but you can't just go hide from it.

